# Games used to run fast but now very jumpy and slow



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi I have various games on my computer like fifa 11 and assassins creed that when i first got them ran smooth and fast on my computer, but lately they have been very slow and jumpy. I have done everything i can think of (disk defrag, clean registry, analyzed my ram, deleted programs i dont use, cleaned up broken links and done virus scans), but nothing seems to help. What kind of reasons could there be for this lag. When i look at my resource monitor it shows my hard disk usage as off the charts. My computer has a radeon hd 5650 integrated gfx card, an i3 370 m processor and 4 gigs of ram. I hope someone can shed some light on why i have this problem. 
Thanks


----------



## TehTech (Oct 11, 2007)

Is this a Laptop? If so, please tell me you don't play any of these games while the laptop is in your lap.


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

No i have a desk for it and even have it propped up so it has extra ventilation.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Howdy,

where are you looking when you say "my resource monitor it shows my hard disk usage as off the charts"


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

if you bring up the the task manager and click on the performance tab the is a button that you can click on at the bottom that says resource monitor. It tells you your hard disk usage network usage, ect...


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Understand

and what does your CPU and Memory usage say?


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

memory and cpu are high as well but not quite as high. lately even when no programs are running my disk says it is running very high.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Could be a virus or a program or programs running in the background.......also does it seem quite warm near the extractor fan?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Start Task Manager and this time click on the Processes tab and see what is taking up the most memory usage


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

It does get warm, but not unusually warm. Ive done several in depth virus scans and nothing so far. I was told that it could be something to do with a problem in the actual operating system itself, does reloading the operating system make any sense?


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

the memory lately hasnt really been so bad its mostly been cpu and disk that are unusually high


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes you could reload the operating system but unless you have a backup of a recent time when it was working OK then you will have to install all Windows updates again.


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

ya i dont have that so ill keep that as a last resort. Do you think it could be a hardware problem? I still have warranty so i could take it in


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Hard to say...did you look in Task Manager under Processes tab to see what is taking up the most usage


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

the game when operating takes up the most usage. firefox and steam are the next most but i close those down when i game


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Pick one of the games you are having issues with and uninstall and restart and reinstall it.

How much space is left on your Hard drive?


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

ok ill try that, anything in particular i should look for when i re install? and i currently have 68% free space on my hard drive


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Well this is just a test......let us know what the result is.....


----------



## mike360x1 (Jul 5, 2010)

It's possibly a virus... Like what megabite said... You should check your processes tab and organize by most resource usage... Snapshot it and post it... You can also give us a snapshot of your resource manager...


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

joely said:


> Hi I have various games on my computer like fifa 11 and assassins creed that when i first got them ran smooth and fast on my computer, but lately they have been very slow and jumpy. I have done everything i can think of (disk defrag, *clean registry*, analyzed my ram, deleted programs i dont use, cleaned up broken links and done virus scans), but nothing seems to help. What kind of reasons could there be for this lag. When i look at my resource monitor it shows my hard disk usage as off the charts. My computer has a radeon hd 5650 integrated gfx card, an i3 370 m processor and 4 gigs of ram. I hope someone can shed some light on why i have this problem.
> Thanks


This bit of information provided jumps out at me.

Cleaning the registry has little to no positive effects on the system. It will only lead to the damage of system entries.

No automated piece of software can possibly detect only the redundant entries without taking out a few useful ones at the same time.

Search this forum for 'Registry Cleaner' or something similar to see what has happened to people who use them.

Sorry to butt in like that


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks i will do that. Any ideas on what i should do if the issue is something to do with me having cleaned the registry? To me im not quite sure if thats the problem because i dint clean the registry or anything like that untill after i started to have issues


----------



## jamwaky (Apr 19, 2011)

A system restore to a point prior to using the 'cleaner' seems like a logical place to start.


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

ok ill look into that thanks my only issue is previously I had not backed it up for quite a while so im going to try to keep anything that causes me to loose work and programs as a sort of last resort if I can figure out anything else


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

I was told it could be something to do with my clocking speed? does that sound like a possibility?


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

Im trying to upload a picture of my resource monitor but cant figure it out how do i do it?


----------



## mike360x1 (Jul 5, 2010)

joely said:


> Im trying to upload a picture of my resource monitor but cant figure it out how do i do it?


Snapshot and upload? the "insert image" button? or you could attach files on the bottom...
also if your looking for a snapshot software hypercam 3 might be able to do it... maybe FRAPS



joely said:


> I was told it could be something to do with my clocking speed? does that sound like a possibility?


Clocking speed? I don't think your harddrive would have anything to do with your cpu. Unless your overclocking your HDD... which I've never heard of.


----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## joely (Nov 26, 2011)

So thats what going on during a game. i dunno if anyone can make any sense of this


----------

